# Do you Puttanesca?



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

Good Morning,

One of my favourite light linguini dishes is Pasta Puttanesca and it was originally founded by a gentleman Mr. Aldo Fabrizzi on Boulevard Via Veneto in Roma ... Here is my Red Marinara sauce recipe, however, I would truly enjoy hearing from all of you, How do you Puttanesca. 

( I also prepare it with white wine in the White version)

Thanks in advance,
Margi Cintrano. 

PUTTANESCA ROSSO ( Red Sauce ) 

400 grams of Linguini or Tagliatelli or Spaghetti 

15 grams of Anchovies packed in Olive Oil ( olive packed tuna from Italia or Cantabria, Spain is good Substitute )

500 grams of Marinara sauce

40 grams of black olives pitted and chopped finely

15 grams Sicilian capers 

5 grams of minced garlic

1 cayenne dry chili pepper or cayenne flakes ( a pinch ) 

a pinch of Oregano 

Reggiano Parmesan freshly grated if desired 

E.V. Olive Oil

1. Sauté in E.V. olive oil: the minced garlic, capers, anchovies drained from their olive oil and cayenne chili pepper or flakes until the garlic and capers are tender however, not brown.

2. add the tomato sauce and pinch of oregano and the chopped olives.

3. sprinkle with salt to taste ( cautions: anchovies are salty ) 

4. boil linguini or pasta of choice in salted water until tender, yet firm to bite

5. when the Linguini is ready, strain and plate

6. sprinkle the cheese shavings if desired


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 28, 2012)

Ciao Margi, here's my puttanesca recipe from my private personal archive 

In this recipe, spaghetti may be substituted with other long-shaped pasta, like bucatini or linguine, and even with short-shaped pasta like penne rigate.

Time for the sauce, about 40 minutes. For the spaghetti, 8-10 minutes to cook them and a couple of minutes to prepare and serve them.

Spaghetti puttanesca ingredients – 4 people
• 2 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
• 2 garlic cloves, peeled
• 4 anchovy fillet, chopped
• 500 g canned chopped tomatoes
• 150 g black pitted olives, chopped
• 3 tablespoons drained capers
• 1 tablespoon dried oregano
• 1 tablespoon dried parsley
• ½ teaspoon dried chilli powder
• Fine salt, to taste
• ½ teaspoon of sugar
• 450 g spaghetti
• A handful of coarse salt

For the sauce
1.	Chop the anchovy fillets and the olives, peel the garlic cloves, squeeze and drain the capers if needed.
2.	Heat the oil in the saucepan, then pour in the garlic, and cook it on low fire for some minute. Remove the garlic from the pan when it starts turning brown.
3.	Add the chopped anchovy fillets, stir with a wooden spoon for a couple of minutes, mashing them.
4.	Add tomatoes, olives, capers and stir for a couple of minutes.
5.	Add chilli powder and sugar. Stir well.
6.	After 20 minutes, add the parsley and the oregano and stir well, then add salt to taste.
7.	Cook slowly for other 5/10 minutes, without cover.

For the pasta
1.	Bring a large pot of water to a rolling boil, then add the coarse salt, wait a couple of minutes and add the spaghetti. Stir them a couple of time while cooking to separate them.
2.	Fill a large bowl with hot water.
3.	Cook the spaghetti (follow the cooking time print on the package, or start tasting them after 6 minutes).
4. Empty the bowl, drain the spaghetti, put the warm sauce in the bowl, add the spaghetti, stir well and serve at once (I don't add any grated cheese in my puttanesca).

Buon appetito!
Luca


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2012)

the variation of Puttanesca that I make most often uses a bit of pancetta with the olive oil, has some onion as well as the garlic, and uses kalamata olives or green Sicilian olives (so much flavor!)
I use canned tomatoes.
I love this sauce.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay you two...it's 0430 here and now I'm hungry for Puttanesca.  I have had it once and really liked it, now I don't have an excuse.

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on olives, Robo!  I love them in red sauces.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay you two...it's 0430 here and now I'm hungry for Puttanesca.  I have had it once and really liked it, now I don't have an excuse.
> 
> Thanks!



You're welcome! Buon appetito


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 28, 2012)

I like to have some gamberi in mine.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 28, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> I like to have some gamberi in mine.



This is interesting. And for some strange reason, my mind is now suggesting to me "why don't you try with some cod?". I will.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 28, 2012)

And about the olives, I try to use olive taggiasche from Liguria when I find them (and when I feel like stoning them...). They are my favorite black little variety. For the green ones, my favorites are the olive di Cerignola, from Puglia.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 28, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> This is interesting. And for some strange reason, my mind is now suggesting to me "why don't you try with some cod?". I will.


Maybe con un poco di baccala?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 28, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Maybe con un poco di baccala?



I tried to use the English word, but I mean exactly baccalà!

You're a true picciotto, justplainbill


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 28, 2012)

There were lotsa Picciotti in my hometown section of Brooklyn.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 28, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> There were lotsa Picciotti in my hometown section of Brooklyn.



Mizzica!


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 28, 2012)

When I have made puttanesca I made sure not to chop up the olives.  That way I get some of the flavor but Kathleen can have the olive itself.  I can't eat those things.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

*Tonight is Luca´s Linguini Alla Puttanesca*

Ciao Luca, 

I am going to follow your recipe for Puttanesca exactly ... Grazie.

Great to see you posting ! 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

Just get out the ingredients for a Spaghetti or Linguini Puttanesca al Luca ! 

Glad  to see you following this thread !

Ciao. 
Grazie.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Princess Fiona,
> 
> Just get out the ingredients for a Spaghetti or Linguini Puttanesca al Luca !
> 
> ...



Thank you, Margi!  Reading it over again, I have all the ingredients for Luca's recipe.  I'm getting excited, but first, some breakfast!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

Sorry, it slipped my mind, that you have quite an unusual timetable for someone in Montana ! 

I am preparing Luca´s recipe for dinner this evening ... Just have to run over to José ´s Farmer´s Market for his lovely Pomodoro = tomatoes !!! I love those gorgeous juicy red RIPE TOMATOES ... 

What is even better, is that it is so simple to make ! 

The problem now is that they pick the fruit so soon, that it has no aromas and it is not usable ... I buy my veggies and fruits daily for this reason.

I have learnt alot of things from Grandmom Margherite ... NEVER buy a fruit or veggies that does NOT have its proper aromas ! 

Well, I am sure Luca shall be quite pleased. He is a lovely Gentleman. 

Kind regards.
Margaux.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 28, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Well, I am sure Luca shall be quite pleased. He is a lovely Gentleman.



I'll be pleased if the recipe will pass the test... otherwise I'll gentlemanly disappear in a cloud of electrostatic shame...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

Ciao Luca.

Cod can be nice ---  baccala pairs wonderfully with tomato, black olives and garlic ...

Good idea --- for another day ... Tonite is your recipe posted beneath mine on the beginning of the post, with anchovies !

Grazie. ( Princess Fiona is having this too !!! )
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

Luca, 

The Puttanesca recipe you had posted to me, is the same as mine except for a couple of items: the order and the fresh tomatoes for the sauce -- verses a fresh tomato Marinara ... SO IT HAS TO BE FAB !!! 

You are too modest !

Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

*@ Luca:  Your Puttanesca*

@ Luca, Buongiorno,


Sandro Petti, founder ( Ischia off coast of Napoli ) could not have done on a better job on this recipe ! Your recipe for this Puttanesca, was to die and go to heaven for ... The Vet is Italiano --- not American Italian, nor Spanish ... and He was absolutely in 7th heaven over this recipe ... Phenomenal ... 

Grazie e vorrei prenotare un tavolo per due ! 

Grazie, 
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 29, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Luca, Buongiorno,
> 
> 
> Sandro Petti, founder ( Ischia off coast of Napoli ) could not have done on a better job on this recipe ! Your recipe for this Puttanesca, was to die and go to heaven for ... The Vet is Italiano --- not American Italian, nor Spanish ... and He was absolutely in 7th heaven over this recipe ... Phenomenal ...
> ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

I believe baccala, cod fish, fresh or salt cod would work wonderfully. It is planned for a dinner in Puglia. 

Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 29, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I believe baccala, cod fish, fresh or salt cod would work wonderfully. It is planned for a dinner in Puglia.
> 
> Margi.



If my guests will agree, I could experiment puttanesca al baccalà this weekend. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2012)

i was never a big fan of puttanesca sauce, always being too heavy on olives and far too confusingly spicy, but recently i had 2 great dishes of fish alla puttanesca, mahi mahi first, then grey sole. both were served with homemade spiach linguini with some of the same sauce.

i'm going to have to try this at home using your recipe, luca, and report back.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

Buckytom.

Buongiorno. 

Luca´s Puttanesca was absolutely incredible. The Vet is Italian too ( not American Italian or Spanish ) and he flipped and said: WOW MARGI ... Tell me about this recipe ! 

Luca also suggested a codfish either fresh or salt cod, which works perfectly with tomato, olives and capers ...

My problem, was I could not find my original sauce recipe --- from Grandmom Margherite. So, Luca came to rescue.

Thanks for posting. Have a lovely holiday. Leaving tomorrow for condo in Gargano Peninsula, Puglia on Adriatic ... cannot wait ... need the sea ! It is extremely dry and polluted terribly ( cars ) in Madrid ...

Take care.
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 29, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i was never a big fan of puttanesca sauce, always being too heavy on olives and far too confusingly spicy, but recently i had 2 great dishes of fish alla puttanesca, mahi mahi first, then grey sole. both were served with homemade spiach linguini with some of the same sauce.
> 
> i'm going to have to try this at home using your recipe, luca, and report back.



Thanks buckytom, I'll wait for your report! And buon appetito


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2012)

Luca della pasta alla Puttanesca è stata in assoluto la migliore di sempre. Grazie, Luca!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Luca della pasta alla Puttanesca è stata in assoluto la migliore di sempre. Grazie, Luca!



Prego, Princess Fiona 

And many many many thanks to Margi who started this tasty thread!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

Grazie sempre ... a la proxima !

Margi.


----------

